# Neuer PC-Stuhl muss her! Kaufberatung



## JudgeQ (21. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Community, 
bin zurzeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen PC-Stuhl der um die 250€ kosten darf, da ich eigentlich nur von Fr. bis So. zuhause bin sollte er die 250€ grenze nicht Überschreiten und trotzdem sehr Bequem und vor allem gut für den Rücken.

Habe folgendes gefunden:
von Robas Lund:
Robas Lund 62501SR8/62501SR4 DX Racer1 Chefsessel mit Armlehnen, Gestell Nylon, 78 x 124-134 x 52 cm, Stoffbezug schwarz / rot: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt

Robas Lund 62503S8/62503SA4 DX Racer3 Chefsessel mit Armlehnen, Bezug Kunstleder, 74 x 117-127 x 50 cm, Gestell Alu schwarz: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt

und von HJH:
HJH OFFICE 625300 Racing Gaming Chair Sportsitz Monaco, schwarz-weiÃŸ: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt

HJH OFFICE 625200 Racing Gaming Chair Sportsitz Silverstone, schwarz-anthrazit: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt

Also die zwei von Robas Lund gefallen mir sehr, nicht nur Optisch, weiß aber nicht ob die auch in der Bequemheit überzeugen!
Zurückschicken kann ich die Stühle ja problemlos aber wenn es geht möchte ich mir den Stress ersparen am Wochenende die 25Kg wieder zur Post zubringen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neuer PC-Stuhl muss her! Kaufberatung *Hilfe**

Geheimtipp: Gehe in den nächstgelegenen Markt, und sieh dir alle Modelle vor Ort an, teste mit deinen Vier Buchstaben alle Modelle die dir gefallen, was bringt es DIR wenn viele sagen das der oder Sessel jemanden zusagt aber dir im Endeffekt nicht.
Ich persönlich halte generell wenig von diesen Spieler-Sesseln, sie sind hässlich, überteuert und nicht wirklich bequem, ich setze bzw sitze viel lieber auf qualitative Büro-Chefsessel.


----------



## Mysterion (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC-Stuhl muss her! Kaufberatung *Hilfe**



			
				ΔΣΛ;7046192 schrieb:
			
		

> Geheimtipp: Gehe in den nächstgelegenen Markt, und sieh dir alle Modelle vor Ort an, teste mit deinen Vier Buchstaben alle Modelle die dir gefallen, was bringt es DIR wenn viele sagen das der oder Sessel jemanden zusagt aber dir im Endeffekt nicht.
> Ich persönlich halte generell wenig von diesen Spieler-Sesseln, sie sind hässlich, überteuert und nicht wirklich bequem, ich setze bzw sitze viel lieber auf qualitative Büro-Chefsessel.



Hast Du in der Richtung ein Paar Tipps?

Ich hab' mir den Commander SIII kommen lassen, der konnte mich aber nicht überzeugen, weil das Leder schon beschädigt war und einige Metallstücke (Montage Sitzfläche und Lehne) so scharf waren, dass weitere Beschädigungen nicht auszuschließen waren.


----------



## OC.Conny (23. Januar 2015)

Hier mal meiner als Beispiel obwohl er dein Budget bei weitem sprengt: Bürostuhl / Chefsessel ERGOHUMAN Netz-Stoff schwarz hjh OFFICE

Habe ihn jetzt 3 Jahre und immer noch Top jeden Tag mindestens 3 Stunden am Wochenende auch mal 10-14 Stunden. Das Teil wiegt 30 kg also der kann was ab


----------



## MiezeMatze (16. Juni 2015)

Der  DX Racer1 Chefsessel scheint ja ganz nice zu sein.
Ich gehör allerdings auch nicht zur leptosomen Gamer Generation sonder zu der mit breitem Rücken...
Und wenn da steht bis max 100Kg und ich 90wiege ... weiss ich nicht wie lang das Teil in bequemer Schieflage standhält.

Und mit Möbelhaus Angeboten bin ich bedient... einmal n 129euro Stuhl der sogar 2x auseinandergebrochen ist... und der jetzige für 159...ist auch einfach nur beschissen.
3min Probesitzen waren ja schön... aber 2-3h sitz ich halt nicht im Möbelhaus.


So ein  DX Racer1 Chefsessel gefällt mir schon aber eine 110-120kg angabe wär mir sicherer.

Heute ist wirklich immer irgendwo ein Schrotterschleißteil eingebaut...damit man schon bald wieder was neues konsumiert.

Was auch n Schwachpunkt ist... keine gepolsterten Armlehnen. Das hat sogar n 60euro Schrottsessel


----------



## SirHaumichweg (23. Juni 2015)

Ich war neulich auch auf der Suche nach einen neuen Stuhl und hab mich im Möbelhaus auch auf einen der DX Racer stühlen gesetzt und zu meinem erschrecken waren sie nicht so gemütlich wie ich gedacht habe.
Dachte immer wenn so viele Leute die Stühle haben dann müssen die doch total bequem sein aber das war der nicht. 
Hatte dann nen anderen für 150 gekauft im Angebot von 220€ runter aber den habe ich schon am nächsten Tag zurück gebracht und ich benutze weiterhin meinen alten Stuhl


----------

